# Volcom Cross Stone Jacket review



## alaric

This past winter after 6? seasons of serving me faithfully my Sessions Istodius II jacket finally gave in. She treated me well but it was time to hang her up for good. So began my search for a new jacket.

Living in central New York I don't need a crazy insulated jacket. I need something that deals with occasional rain, crappy snow and an average of around 10-20* in the dead of winter. Sometimes higher, sometimes lower.

I ended up with the Volcom Cross Stone jacket. Here's the info from Volcom's website:

10k/10k
Fabrication:
V-Science 2-Layer Shell
*V-Science plain Weave
60gm Low-Loft Insulation
Critical Taped Seams
Features
2-Way Adjustable Quick Cinch Hood
Super Suded Chin Guard
Mesh Lined Zippered Vents
Stretch Adjustable Powder Skirt w/ Stash Pocket
Powder Skirt Jacket to Pant Interface
V-Science 2 Way Cuff System
Brushed Tricot Lined Handwarmer Pockets
Pocket Access Hem Cinch
Google Pocket
Noise Pocket
Stone Ticket Ring

FIT:
I purchased a size medium coat. I'm on the smaller end of medium as far as a normal t-shirt size goes. I consider myself smedium. This coat has a more relaxed feel so it is a touch baggy on me with just a Tee under it. With that being said, I'm a hoodie type of guy. I love hoodies. I wear them (almost) constantly. I'm able to wear a hoodie under this jacket with no problem at all. It fits damn near perfect with a hoodie on under it.5/5 STARS FIT

QUALITY:
So far, I've had very little snow tell you about how it deals with snow, but once I get a good snowfall, I'll let you know. BUT, I have had a shit load of rain to deal with and this coat has kept me dry every time. :thumbsup:
I've also been able to wear it in different temperatures as well as some windy conditions. When it's 40* out, without a hoodie and the pit vents open I'm comfortable. When it gets colder (this coat has only experienced 25* with 20mph windchill so far) it's done very well with the pit vents remaining open and a hoodie on as well (as I said, I love hoodies). I can imagine that when it gets a touch colder and you're actually snowboarding that this will do more than enough to keep you warm.

The snowskirt is really nice as you are able to clip it to the coat to keep it out of the way when not in use. However I have already lost a button on the snowskirt. (check the pictures) I'm going to give Volcom a call about that and see if they can just send a couple buttons that I can just rivet in myself. I'm not too worried about it overall, but calling them will give me a chance to check out their customer service.
4/5 STARS QUALITY

Overall I'd give it a 4.5/5 STARS. It is a well fitting jacket, and does a great job of keeping me warm. So far I'm pretty damn impressed. Plus the color is fucking awesome.

Also, I apologize for my goofy fucking face.:dunno:


----------



## BlueOtter10

Thanks for the review man! Definitely helpful :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowDragon

I know this is the Internet age, and everything is google or android or isomething, but can nobody get it right anymore?
Even Volcom has in the description above: google pocket.
What, for carrying your search engine when you're riding?
Really?

Not the first time I've seen this.
Perhaps it's autocorrect run amok...:dunno:


----------



## Donutz

Then there's the time when you type in www goggle com ... 

And BTW, don't go there. McAfee rates it as dangerous. Probably depending on people mistyping.


----------



## BlueOtter10

^^^^^

seriously, seen that same typo on other jacket descriptions on The House gear website. I usually end up searching with gooogle.com lol guessed I messed up so many times it perma-saved :wacko:


----------

